# Any Furry Conventions In Australia



## FuzzyMuzz (Jul 20, 2017)

Is there any?


----------



## Rivercoon (Jul 21, 2017)

"Harbour City Fur Con" in Sydney furcon.com.au: Harbour City Fur Con - HCFC
"Fur Con Canberra" furcon.com.au: Fur Con Canberra - CBRFUR
"ConFurgence" in Melbourne www.eventbrite.com.au: ConFurgence - Heroes of Furtropolis
"Furry Down Under"  furdu.com.au: Furry Down Under

Possibly others.


----------



## FuzzyMuzz (Jul 21, 2017)

Rivercoon said:


> "Harbour City Fur Con" in Sydney furcon.com.au: Harbour City Fur Con - HCFC
> "Fur Con Canberra" furcon.com.au: Fur Con Canberra - CBRFUR
> "ConFurgence" in Melbourne www.eventbrite.com.au: ConFurgence - Heroes of Furtropolis
> "Furry Down Under"  furdu.com.au: Furry Down Under
> ...


Thanks


----------



## GreenZone (Jul 21, 2017)

ive said this before but just be careful when fursuiting because they're technically not allowed in most places due to Anti Terror laws Melbourne is the most strict with this 

if you want to push your luck just make sure you take your head off if asked by anyone and yes police will enforce this i have a friend in Victoria police who had to arrest a fursuier for refusing to take their head off


----------



## FuzzyMuzz (Jul 21, 2017)

GreenZone said:


> ive said this before but just be careful when fursuiting because they're technically not allowed in most places due to Anti Terror laws Melbourne is the most strict with this
> 
> if you want to push your luck just make sure you take your head off if asked by anyone and yes police will enforce this i have a friend in Victoria police who had to arrest a fursuier for refusing to take their head off


Ill keep that in mind as I am from Victoria


----------



## GreenZone (Jul 21, 2017)

FuzzyMuzz said:


> Ill keep that in mind as I am from Victoria


its just a really grey area because they're technically illegal but its a really complex set of laws applying to it if that makes sense?

i think generally you can wear them around furcons on the street (but like i said need to remove the head if asked) but you can't go into a business with your head on


----------

